# Dogwood



## Twig Man (Dec 24, 2013)

Someone has offered me the wood from a large dogwood tree and it looks to have some burl from the pics he sent me. I was wondering if dogwood is a good lumber to work with? I carve bowls and spoons and make turkey calls and Im not sure dogwood would be good for any of these. I would appreciate yalls thoughts


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 24, 2013)

I've not been so fortunate, but others give it very high marks for turning. White, like holly.


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 24, 2013)

John,
I think you would like dogwood for your spoons. It is a fine grained dense wood should hold your carving well.
Jim R


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## brown down (Dec 30, 2013)

dogwood is extremely hard! it doesn't dry very well either, it loves to check on you. smells great tho. a lot of people like dogwood for tool handles. here is my take on timber, if its free take it! 

also if its a large dogwood even better they don't get big or attest not around me. they are a slow growing tree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith (Jan 4, 2014)

I had to cut a DW down in front of my house, and it was beautiful, had swirls of blonde and pink (???) Unfortunately, me being the drying genius that I am, I chunked it on the shelf and hoped for the best... Cracks looked like you could drive a bus in them. Fortunately, I left the stump with the crotch abut 30 inches tall. If I can figure out the drying mystery, I'm going to cut it and then cut it up.


----------



## Keith (Jan 4, 2014)

Um, why did I just post the same thang 4 dadgum times? Mods.....HELP!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 5, 2014)

Keith said:


> Um, why did I just post the same thang 4 dadgum times? Mods.....HELP!!!



LOL - Your taken care of!


----------



## Keith (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, My clicker finger musta got hung up!


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 6, 2014)

Take anything that is free and what everyone else said about dogwood. I know it was used in door hinges and tool handles. Sounds like sealing the ends and then sealing them again might help some.


----------



## TimR (Jan 6, 2014)

Love dogwood, has wonderful properties, takes a fine finish...but oh it does like to check in log form or if you leave any pith in. Process it down to a reasonable size for what you might do and seal the ends well and let dry slowly. Heck, I tend to seal the whole thing sometimes and just put it away or most of it for a couple years. Time flies...I've got some I can probably use now that has been drying or a few years.


----------



## KYTURKEY (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't know what kind of turkey calls you make, but dogwood makes GREAT strikers for pot calls, and nice pot calls too for that matter. Should work well for trumpets or tube calls. Maybe some scratch boxes too


----------

